

Ask HN: Online resources for Perl? - deathbyzen

I'm doing a little project for my employer. Basically, I'm converting something from Perl into php (It's for work, I have no choice in that matter). I've found some good php resources online, but not much for Perl other than some rather verbose books. Just wanted to know if there were any quick and dirty online resources/references for learning Perl. Thanks in advance.
======
tumba
Perk Monks Tutorials <http://www.perlmonks.org/?node=Tutorials>

------
enru
have you tried the tutorials at: <http://learn.perl.org/tutorials/>

